# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Dyeing Dart Frog Bleeding From Nose

## Dave kernow

I was wondering iff anyone has some advice on why my frog has recently started to jump at the screen top on his tank causing his nose to bleed, I've had him a couple of years and he's only started doing it recently, it's an Exo Terra 45x45x90h, any advice would be very much appreciated...

----------


## Dan

How is your terrarium set up? Is this particular frog housed alone or in a group? 
I cannot advise why this new behavior is occurring but with a bit of work you can remove the screens on the exo terra enclosures and replace them with plexiglass. This may lessen any future damage it does to itself.

----------

